# exterior door hinges



## farrington135 (Aug 15, 2005)

The door from my garage to the house opens in towards the house and is has been a pain in the ass since day I moved in. The washer, dryer and bathroom are within feet of this door. If someone forgets to close the bathoor door or has the dryer door open doing wash and a person doesn't annouce they are entering the house the door smashes into everything. I want to flip the door around so it swings out into the garage but I need to find tamperproof hinges since they will be on the exterior. Any suggestions?? thanks


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

You can use your existing hinges. Just remove 2 screws from each hinge (matching sides) and insert a small metal rod that protrudes from the hinge, and will go into the opposite hole when the door is closed. That way if someone tries to remove the hinge pins the door will still not pry open when it is closed.


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

I used to work at a bank. Of all things they had an exterior back door with the hinge pins on the outside. I never 'tried' it but thought anybody could walk right in. Geesh a bank having such dumb moves!!! And it was alarmed I think! but all day it was off to alarms.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Can the door open in the opposite direction with the hinges on the inside?

Can the dryer door open the opposite way? Some dryers have doors than can be mounted to open one way or the other.

If the hinge must be outside then have a welder secure the hinge pin by welding the pins to the brackets.



HINGE PROTECTION: To protect such a door from being lifted from its hinges by pulling the hinge pin, follow these simple steps: (1) Remove two screws, opposite each other, from both leaves of the hinge. (2) Insert screw or concrete nail into jamb leaf, protruding 1/2". (3) Remove the opposing screw in the door. Do this in the top and bottom hinge of the door. When closed, the hinge pins may be removed, but the door will remain firmly in place.


If you need added protection then buy a wider hinge and bend it at a 90 degree angle after the point where it is past the inside of the door frame. This will trap the door to the door frame if the pins are removed.


----------



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

They make security hinges for outward swinging doors with set screws to hold the hinge pin in accessed fron the inside when the door is opened. Just do a google or yahoo search for security hinges. Any good supply house hardware or lumber yard should carry them. Most every code I know of calls for outward opening doors on public buildings for emergancy reasons. So they solved the security problem of pin removal years ago.


----------

